# Parents should DRUG their kids, and often!



## olchevy (Jan 16, 2011)

I know this isn't straight religious, however I feel it would best be received in this part of the forum. If any Mod's disagree please move it where you feel it would be better suited.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jan 16, 2011)

Amen on that


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, and I agree %100.


----------



## tournament fisher (Jan 16, 2011)

that is very well said. SAY NOPE TO THE DOPE!!!! IT DESTROYS FAMILY LIVES EVERYDAY. IT IS A DEAD END STREET,


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 16, 2011)

I loved it.
My mother use to drag me every where.

My Mom and Dad did not try to be my "best" friends.
They were my parents.
I knew they loved me, but I had great fear of both of them.
Not the case today.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 18, 2011)

Great letter!!!!!!!!!! Brings great memories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 18, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------

